# Wieviel Mulm entfernen



## Regina S. (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo, ich habe mir für morgen einen Teichschlammsauger reserviert. Ich weiß schon, dass ich nur ein Drittel des Schlamm entfernen darf. Wenn der Schlamm aber ziemlich hoch sein sollte, darf ich dann an den anderen Zweidrittel auch ein bisschen absaugen?


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Aug. 2017)

Also wenn ich Schlamm absauge, schaue ich nicht auf die Höhe. Ich sauge, was die Düse findet.
Ich kann aber sagen, es bleibt immer noch genügend im Teich. Und gibt es bei mir noch den Filter.


----------



## Regina S. (28. Aug. 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort . ...... Mich würde auch mal interessieren wieviel Fische ich überhaupt im Teich habe. Kann ich wohl Dreiviertel des  Wassers abpumpen,  die Fische dann raus fangen ( wollte die dann vorübergehend in einem Fass unterbringen) Danach dann mit Brunnen und Leitungswasser den Teich  wieder auffüllen. Ist das wohl ok?


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Aug. 2017)

Das kannst du auch machen.
Hast du die Möglichkeit, altes Wasser zu behalten. Großer Pool vielleicht?

Achte darauf, das die Wassertemperaturen beim Umsetzen etwa gleich sind. Ich rede hier von 1-2 Grad, mehr nicht!
Du kannst zum Einen das Wasser im Faß runter kühlen. Oder du legst die Fische in einen Eimer Wasser und stellst diesen für eine Stunde in den Teich. So, wie Neuankömmlinge im Aquarium behandelt werden.


----------



## Regina S. (28. Aug. 2017)

Ok, gaaaaaaanz lieben Dank. Ich habe habe heute schon Hälfte Leitungswasser( damit das morgen nicht zu kalt ist )  und Hälfte Teichwasser in einem Regenfass getan. Dachte das würde für die Fische erstmal so reichen, aber ich könnte auch noch Teichwasser in Plastiktüten ( habe mehrere letzte Woche in einer Tierhandlung bekommen,  da waren ganz viele Teichpflanzen drin ) und dann da die Fische erstmal auf das Regenfass legen. ...... Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit das Wasser aufzufangen. Ich habe hinten im Garten zwar noch ein Riesenregenfass stehen, aber die Öffnungen sind wirklich nur für Fallrohre gedacht und außerdem ist das unten ziemlich dreckig und wüsste nicht wie ich das sauber,machen sollte.
Wenn ich mit dem aussaugen fertig bin muss ich dann größtenteils Brunnenwasser und ein bisschen Leitungswasser( weil das sonst zu teuer wird) wieder auffüllen. Dann wollte ich sofort, oder am nächsten Tag wieder eine Wasserprobe analysieren lassen und den Rest mit Chemie in Ordnung bringen.,Anders wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie ich es machen sollte.


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Aug. 2017)

> ... und den Rest mit Chemie in Ordnung bringen.,Anders wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie ich es machen sollte.


Das vergessen wir mal ganz schnell!!!
Es reicht schon, daß jede Menge Chemie in unserem Essen ist.

Bitte nichts überstürzen. Da es nur wenige Fische sind, können die auch ein paar Tage im Faß bleiben. Zur Not geht auch ein Planschbecken.

Nimm die Wasserwerte von deinem Brunnenwasser. Wenn das Wasser in Ordnung ist, fülle deinen Teich damit komplett. Die paar hundert Liter aus Eimern und Tüten bringt da nichts.
Warte jetzt einige Tage, bis das Wasser wärmer ist. Dann setzt du die Fische wie oben beschrieben um.

Hast du eine Tauchpumpe? Da brauchst du den Sauger praktisch garnicht. Der Sauger wird die 18000 Liter bestimmt nicht überleben. ;-) Und das dauert.


----------



## Regina S. (28. Aug. 2017)

Ich habe eine Hauspumpe. Was soll ich denn machen wenn das Wasser nicht in Ordung ist? Der Mann erzählte mir, dass es durch den vielen Regen zu " weich " geworden ist. Da muss nun ( ich weiß nicht mehr was es war) rein, damit sich auch die Wasserpflanzen wohl fühlen. Eigentlich sollte ich letzten Freitag  das Wasser noch mal kontrollieren lassen, aber ich dachte mir, da ich morgen eh den Teich aussauge ich auch noch nicht das Wasser testen brauche. ...... Also kann ich die Fische echt 1-2 Tage so im Fass lassen? Brauch da keinnextra Sauerstoff rein?


----------



## Regina S. (28. Aug. 2017)

Was meinst du denn wie lange das Saugen dauert? Reicht da ein Tag nicht für? Den Sauger leih ich mir morgen aus einem , bzw. neben einen Baumarkt und das Wasser hole ich vorher mit der der Hauspumpe raus, also das meiste, so, dass ich die Fische raus fangen kann . DiebPlanzen müssen ja auch soweit raus und ich wollte unbedingt mal gucken wie vielenTrepoen in dem Teich überhaupt sind.


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Aug. 2017)

Was schafft deine Pumpe in der Stunde? Das teilst du durch deine 18000 Liter.
Denke aber dran, diese Menge muß auch noch versickern.

Was ist bei dir ein Faß? Regentonne? Etwa diese Größe? Wie groß sind die Fische? Wieviele?

Ich sage mal, 10 Goldies mit 8 cm sind in 200 Litern absolut kein Problem.
Hänge einen Luftsprudler rein und füttere nicht.

Es sind aber auch einige Wochen möglich. Dann mit Filter oder du machst Teilwasserwechsel von 20 %, einmal die Woche. Dann aber nur wenig füttern.


----------



## Regina S. (28. Aug. 2017)

Bis jetzt habe ich die Fische überhaupt nicht gefüttert. Was ist ein Luftsprudler? Muss gleich mal googlen. Ja füttern, daran hab ich noch  gar nicht gedacht. .... ich habe so ein Solarsprudler, na wenn es ab Mittwoch das Wetter nicht mehr so gut ist, geht das natürlich auch nicht. Grrr, Probleme, Probleme, Probleme.    Soll ich das __ Hornkraut mit in dem Fass legen? Für Sauerstoff?


----------



## Regina S. (28. Aug. 2017)

Ich werde den Teich auch noch mal richtig ausmessen.


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Aug. 2017)

Luftsprudler ist so ein Ding, was im Auqarium die Luftblasen macht.
Pumpe + Schlauch + Ausströmer.

Bischen __ Hornkraut kannst du mit reinschmeißen.
Im Dunkeln verzehren Pflanzen allerdings auch Sauerstoff.
Den Rest in einem Eimer aufbewahren.

PS: 'Bearbeite' bitte deine eigenen Beträge. Nicht immer gleich einen Neuen schreiben. Mmacht alles nur unübersicherlicher.


----------



## Regina S. (28. Aug. 2017)

? Was meinst du? Weil ich bei mir nachträglich noch was dazu gefügt habe? Soll ich dann lieber so wie jetzt neu schreiben? Oder unter dem angefangenen? Sorry???


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Aug. 2017)

Ist Alles nicht weiter schlimm.

Du hast Beitrag #10 und gleich danach Beitrag #11 geschrieben.
Hier könntest du Beitrag #10 'Bearbeiten'.

Muß jetzt erst mal in die Heia. Morgen kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## Regina S. (28. Aug. 2017)

Ich auch. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Regina S. (29. Aug. 2017)

Hallo, heute hab ich alles geschafft. Den Teich sauber gemacht, Fische erstmal im Regenfass untergebracht und schon wieder neues Wasser rein...... Als ich heute im Teich stand habe ich diesen erstmal angemessen. Es Kamen ganz andere Zahlen raus.   Naja, nun weiß ich es ja. Wann könnte ich die Fische, waren 8 Goldfische  und einige gaaaaaanz kleine silberne wieder im Teich tun? Wäre nett, wenn du mir das bitte beantworten könntest. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2017)

Regina S. schrieb:


> ( ... ) Als ich heute im Teich stand habe ich diesen erstmal angemessen. Es Kamen ganz andere Zahlen raus.   Naja, nun weiß ich es ja. Wann könnte ich die Fische, waren 8 Goldfische  und einige gaaaaaanz kleine silberne wieder im Teich tun? Wäre nett, wenn du mir das bitte beantworten könntest. Gute Nacht.



Ja, wie viele Liter ?

Wenn sich die Wassertemperatur im Teich, dem im Regenfaß angeglichen hat +/- 1-2°C und der Nitrit (NO²) -Peak überschritten ist. Mittels Tröpfchentest ermitteln und aufzeichnen.

LG
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2017)

Und gib den Goldis täglich frisches Wasser. Nicht komplett aber je nach Behältnis bis zu 50%.
D.h. erst 10% raus und in den Teich dann 10% auffüllen. 1h später wieder 10% raus in den Teich und neue 10% in die Bütt. Usw.
Dadurch schwankt die Temperatur im Behälter nicht so stark und dein Teich bekommt schon mal was zu tun zum abbauen so das sich die Bakkis schnell und gut entwickeln.


----------



## Regina S. (30. Aug. 2017)

3000 l........ ich war heute schon in meiner Tierhandlung und habe alle Werte messen lassen. Ich danke dir für die Beratung.


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2017)

Die Werte sollte man aber täglich ermitteln ...
Heißt: die Nitritwerte steigen ab Wasserfüllung bis zu einem Wert an und fallen dann wieder ab, sobald die Nitrifikation einsetzt = wenn genug Bakkis vorhanden sind.

So ein Testkoffer macht sich schon bezahlt, wenn man ca. 14-21 Tage zur Tierhandlung fährt/geht um die Wasserwerte zu ermitteln.
Kann man ja auch gebrauchen um andere Wasserwerte zu ermitteln, PH oder KH nur als Beispiel.


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Aug. 2017)

> 3000 l........ ich war heute schon in meiner Tierhandlung und habe alle Werte messen lassen.


Ich wußte garnicht, daß es für Teichvolumen auch einen Tröpfchentest gibt.


----------



## Regina S. (30. Aug. 2017)

Ok, danke schön. ..... wo könnte ich denn günstig eine gute Pumpe und Filter kaufen?


----------



## Regina S. (31. Aug. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich wußte garnicht, daß es für Teichvolumen auch einen Tröpfchentest gibt.


 Hihi, , das hatte ich noch gar nicht gelesen. Da habe ich mich wohl dumm ausgedrückt.


----------



## teichinteressent (31. Aug. 2017)

Es ist alles gut Regina.

Ich fand es einfach lustig. Darum auch das Smiley am Ende.


----------

